# Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure

## Conquer303

Hallo,

die Eckdaten:

hdba = Windofs

hdb = linux (hdb0,hdb1,hdb3)

Ich habe Gentoo fertiggestellt und im Grub Star Menu

mußte ich die root und kernel Daten austauschen:

Im Endeffekt hab ich dann beim editieren

root (hd1,3)

kernel (hd1,3)/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r5 root=dev/hdb4 vga=792

und er erkennt root als : filesystem type is reiserfs, partition 0x83

Aber bei kernel steht zwei Zeilen daunter:

Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure

Ich bin zwar nicht gerade ein Englisch Genie ... aber Fehler in der System Struktur kann ich auch so ersehen...

Hilfe, kann man daran schon ersehen, wo der Fehler hängt?

----------

## Beforegod

Live CD ins Laufwerk legen, mal nen fsck /dev/hdb[0,1,3] machen und hoffen das alles glatt geht.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Conquer303 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> die Eckdaten:
> 
> hdba = Windofs
> ...

 

Erste frage: Was ist hdba um Gottes willen ? Aber gut ... schauen wir mal:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe Gentoo fertiggestellt und im Grub Star Menu
> 
> mußte ich die root und kernel Daten austauschen:
> ...

 

Also soweit ich sehe sagst du grub, daß er seine daten auf /dev/hdb4 zu suchen hat ? dort liegt auch der kernel und das ist auch Dein root filesystem (übrigens muß es root=/dev/hdb4 sein).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und er erkennt root als : filesystem type is reiserfs, partition 0x83
> 
> Aber bei kernel steht zwei Zeilen daunter:
> ...

 

Checke erstmal wie vorgeschlagen die einzelnen Filesysteme, dann nehm dir nochmal die grub config vor. Beim laden von grub gibt es auch ein CLI, es gibt einige sehr hilfreiche Kommandos, vor allem dann, wenn grub in einem laufenden sLinux nicht klarkommt, da empfiehlt es sich die Grundinstallation von einer diskette aus zu machen. Aber eines nach dem anderen.

----------

## Conquer303

Okay,

werd ich,  versuchen.... mal sehen, wie lange der momentane Versuch noch dauert

und sonst meld ich mich noch ma ...

Thx!!!!

----------

